# EMS Game



## MattCA (Aug 15, 2008)

Ran into this game. Im downloading it right now. Looks pretty fun.
http://chotek.atari.com/us/games/911_first_responders/pc


----------



## MattCA (Aug 15, 2008)

Im not advertising it. I just ran into it and was seeing if anybody wanted to check it out.


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 15, 2008)

did this get moved to advertising? hehe

btw, how did it turn out?  =)


----------



## MattCA (Aug 16, 2008)

Ive been trying to install it. It didnt say vista but I tried to install it on my desktop so now Im trying to install in on my laptop which has xp so Ill let you know after that lol.


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes... this was moved to advertising by another member of the CL Team. Pretty much anything like this gets put here, just to avoid any conflicts, espicially when someone, somewhere, is getting some form of compensation for the product.

Any luck yet?


----------



## Twix623 (Aug 17, 2008)

Its a very fun game, I've been playing this since Emergency 3 has been out. Its been out for quite some time now. You have to install LA MOD 1.6 if you do get to play, it replaces all the missions and apparatus to American apparatus'. Particularly Los Angeles.


----------



## MattCA (Aug 18, 2008)

Ya I got it to install on my laptop. Wish I can find out a way to get it to work with vista. Ya thats what I was gonna say. At first it was fun but I didnt like how it was in England with English ambulances and stuff but then I found out about the LA mod and it makes it worth it! I recomend it. Pretty cool. Its not about just one agency though its about all emergency agencies and you just dispatch them in a way and direct people.


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Twix623 said:


> Its a very fun game, I've been playing this since Emergency 3 has been out. Its been out for quite some time now. You have to install LA MOD 1.6 if you do get to play, it replaces all the missions and apparatus to American apparatus'. Particularly Los Angeles.



In your opinion, which do you like better? Emergency 3 or 911: First Responder? I've also noticed that they have an Emergency 4 out, but couldn't find any reviews on it. It appears that both these games have to be purchased online and downloaded... is this true?


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Okay, apparently 911: First Responders is the U.S. version of Emergency 4. I just purchased Emergency 3 and I'm excited to play


----------



## Twix623 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah your right, 911: First Responders is technically Emergency 4.
I prefer Emergency 4 over Emergency because of the vast improvements, a lot of the features help you out a lot. 

Don't forget to download and install the Los Angeles Mod v2.5 for Emergency 3!
Get it here: http://downloads.emergency-planet.com/index.php?act=view&id=12



> FEATURES:
> - Los Angeles units
> - Detailed models and skins
> - New siren command
> ...









And for anyone who wants to see more, and take a look at Emergency 4's (911: First Responders) LA Mod 1.6 
take a look here: http://lamod.emergency-planet.com/


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link to LA Mod. I'm definitely going to install it ASAP. First things first, it appears that it requires the game to be patched to v1.3. I'm searching right now for those patches so I can run the mod...


----------

